# [Lithuanian NR] Tomas Jankauskas 11.31 3x3x3 average



## mrtomas (Dec 17, 2014)

Could have been much faster but I failed xD Pretty good winning average of Latvian Open 2014. 




Edit: the title is wrong it's actually 11.31


----------

